# My Progression Thread



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Alright, now I'm getting serious. I currently average 14 seconds and on a good day, I can get strings of 13 second solves. I feel like the number 1 thing holding me back is the fact that most of the time I use 2-look OLL.


Spoiler: Alg shapes I know



OCLL
All corners oriented
Fish shapes
Awkward Shapes
Big Lightning Bolts
P shapes
Square shapes
T shapes
4 dot shapes
1 l shape
2 Small L shapes
C shapes
Knight move shape


This week I plan on finishing the C shapes and the Knight move shapes. I hope Full OLL will at least get me more consistent and maybe even sub 14!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 6, 2020)

The best alg for the the C shape without a bar is f R f' U' r' U' R U M' (look at attached video for execution)


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> The best alg for the the C shape without a bar is f R f' U' r' U' R U M' (look at attached video for execution)


Thanks! I was choosing between that alg and R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 6, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Thanks! I was choosing between that alg and R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F'


I personally prefer 
R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F' I think I am just bad at Fw moves


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 6, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I personally prefer
> R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F' I think I am just bad at Fw moves


That alg is probably the best for OH and big cubes, but f R f' U' r' U' R U M' is OO for normal 3x3


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Just found a new algorithm for the C-Shape, which looks really easy to memorize 
(R U R' U') B' (R' F R F') B 
I don't know if this one is good because of the regrips it has, but I might learn it, and then switch when I start trying to optimize my OLL.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Just found a new algorithm for the C-Shape, which looks really easy to memorize
> (R U R' U') B' (R' F R F') B
> I don't know if this one is good because of the regrips it has, but I might learn it, and then switch when I start trying to optimize my OLL.


Sure it’s easy to memorize, but B moves are terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 6, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Just found a new algorithm for the C-Shape, which looks really easy to memorize
> (R U R' U') B' (R' F R F') B
> I don't know if this one is good because of the regrips it has, but I might learn it, and then switch when I start trying to optimize my OLL.


I used to use this alg. Please don't. It's a waste of time to learn a bad alg and then learn the optimal one later.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I used to use this alg. Please don't. It's a waste of time to learn a bad alg and then learn the optimal one later.


Yeah, in fact I have already gotten this alg: R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F' , in my muscle memory, and so it is definitely my main alg. Only the Knight Move Shapes left until I reach my goal for this week.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Irrelevant to learning Full OLL but I just got this crazy average of 12
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-06
avg of 12: 13.15

Time List:
1. 12.03 B D F' L U F R' F2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R'
2. (14.77) L2 U R2 U R D' R2 U L2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B D2 F D2 U'
3. 11.66 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 R F' D2 F' R2 F R D2 U' R2
4. 13.27 L2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 B' D2 U R' D B2 F'
5. (10.06) D' F R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B R' U' F
6. 12.82 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 D L U' F D R' U R2 B' R D'
7. 13.79 F D' R' F' D' R' U2 L2 F R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U'
8. 14.36 U2 F R D' B' U' B' U' R2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D F' L
9. 12.92 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 U B R' U' F' D2 F2 D2 F
10. 14.45 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 L' U2 L' D' L B' D U2 B D2 F' U
11. 13.57 U F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L B2 R F2 L B2 R' B D U R' D L' B' L2
12. 12.61 R2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B' U' R D' B' D B U L'

EDIT: Now I have gotten a sub 14 ao100!


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 8, 2020)

Just a little question here; Is it a good thing to mirror OLLs? I have learnt all of the knight move shapes, but two of them I do lefty. I have seen some controversial arguments on each side, so answering this question will really help me decide


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Just a little question here; Is it a good thing to mirror OLLs? I have learnt all of the knight move shapes, but two of them I do lefty. I have seen some controversial arguments on each side, so answering this question will really help me decide


It depends. Some mirrored algs are good and some aren't. The knight shapes (OLL 15 and 16) are OK to mirror (I use mirror), and another example of an alg that is good to mirror are the W shapes. However some OLL's are not good to mirror, for example the case solved by F double sexy F' should not be mirrored. If you feel comfortable executing the mirror, it's fine it to use it, otherwise don't. And if there's a better alg than the mirror then use that.

Also, PLL's should not be mirrored. (There are several reasons which I don't feel like explaining, J Perm has a video explaining why).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> However some OLL's are not good to mirror, for example the case solved by F double sexy F' should not be mirrored.


I think it is awkward to mirror, but what else should you use? there is one with a bw' and a bw


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think it is awkward to mirror, but what else should you use? there is one with a bw' and a bw


R' U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') U R


----------



## Eamon (Dec 8, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> R' U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') U R


use: hedge U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 9, 2020)

Ok so I casually did an ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-09
avg of 12: 19.66

Time List:
1. (15.01) U' B' U' L2 D' B2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D' R' D F R' F' U B 
2. 19.65 D' B' R U R' B D B2 L F R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F 
3. 18.21 R D L' U F' R2 F R' B' D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 
4. 16.17 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 R U2 F' R U' L' D R2 F' U2 
5. 21.78 F' D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 F' D2 U F U' L D U' R2 
6. 18.59 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 R' B' U2 L' F L' R2 D' R' 
7. 21.77 B F2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F' L' F L' R' D U B' U B' D2 
8. 18.49 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B' D2 B2 D' B2 R' D2 U2 R' 
9. 19.05 L B U' R' B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R2 D' L' 
10. (23.06) L F' L2 R D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U F' L B' U2 R' D' U 
11. 20.52 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B' L' B F2 R2 D2 U B U 
12. 22.40 U' L' D F' U' D B' L' D' R' U2 F2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D'

I know it sucks but I was doing yellow crosses every single solve
Seems like I average around 20 seconds. 
CN is not my priority but I just wanted to see how much work would be ahead of me when I do start trying to be color neutral.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Ok so I casually did an ao12
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-09
> avg of 12: 19.66
> 
> ...


Once you have 2 colors the rest is a lot easier. I only needed 200 solves on green to be comfortable with it after I knew white and yellow


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't get why people find yellow cross to be difficult... It's basically the exact same as white cross


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I don't get why people find yellow cross to be difficult... It's basically the exact same as white cross


When you start on a different color, your brain is filtering out white pieces during f2l. Since your already used to white, when you do white cross, your brain looks ahead to white corners instantly. That is pretty useless if you are doing yellow cross. Look ahead is a lot harder when you start out because you have to constantly reassure your brain that it should be finding yellow pieces. With a lot of practice this becomes natural. However, it is very difficult when you start out. Therefore the solve has much more pauses than usual.


----------



## Ravagerous (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I don't get why people find yellow cross to be difficult... It's basically the exact same as white cross


Not really.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

i guess everyone has their own experience becoming CN. Personally I found yellow cross to be extremely easy to learn. And as soon as I became dual color neutral I trained blue/green/red/orange all at the same time.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> i guess everyone has their own experience becoming CN. Personally I found yellow cross to be extremely easy to learn. And as soon as I became dual color neutral I trained blue/green/red/orange all at the same time.


gj you are cn.........i tried cn in august, it's such a pain to find f2l pieces on a different cross color.....lol so i quit


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> gj you are cn.........i tried cn in august, it's such a pain to find f2l pieces on a different cross color.....lol so i quit


I mean cn is helpful, but it's not needed. There are many world class cubers who aren't cn. Ex: Lucas Etter


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I mean cn is helpful, but it's not needed. There are many world class cubers who aren't cn. Ex: Lucas Etter


yeah, but in the end the very best CFOP solvers are CN (SPV and Kian are Dual CN I believe)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I mean cn is helpful, but it's not needed. There are many world class cubers who aren't cn. Ex: Lucas Etter


There's a reason why Lucas is slower than say, Leo


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 12, 2020)

I HAVE GOTTEN A SUB 10!!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-12
single: 9.06

Time List:
1. 9.06 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U R2 B U L2 R D' R' B2 F' L'

I was so excited that I even reconstructed it!

R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U R2 B U L2 R D' R' B2 F' L'
R' D' L' D' //cross
U R' U R U2 y' L U L' //first pair
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R //second pair
y2 U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' //third pair
y' U' L U L' y' U L' U' L // fourth pair
U2 B L U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U L' U' B' //OLL
U //AUF
//9.06
//2020-12-11


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> R' D' L' D' //cross


It works as L'D'R'D', but not the way you have it


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 13, 2020)

Alright week 2
This week I plan to finish the small lightning bolt cases as well as the W shapes


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I HAVE GOTTEN A SUB 10!!!
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-12
> single: 9.06
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 16, 2020)

I think I have confidently gotten the W shapes into muscle memory.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yeah, but in the end the very best CFOP solvers are CN (SPV and Kian are Dual CN I believe)


*x2y


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It works as L'D'R'D', but not the way you have it


I might have accidently mirrored the moves or something like that


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 7, 2021)

Didn't update this in a while, because for a while my hands felt really weak and I couldn't practice. I plan on re-updating in a few days, hopefully, because my hands are feeling quite a bit better.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 2, 2021)

PB Ao5!!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-02
avg of 5: 10.90

Time List:
1. (13.03) L D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B L' R' D' R' U L F' D2
2. 11.41 D F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 L D' L D2 U' B L2 R U'
3. 10.41 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 R D U2 R' D B' L' B2 U'
4. (10.17) F' U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 F' D' L' D' F U' L B2 L2 R
5. 10.88 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' F2 U' R F2 U' F2 U L' D2 B' L2 D'
I'm probably going to start this thread again because why not
EDIT: I was solving some more, and then got a 8.73 PB Single!!!!


Spoiler



I got plus 2 on that solve lol so then it became a ten


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 3, 2021)

I just got a 9.04 3x3 PB Single!!!
Scramble: D L' B' R U' B D F' B' U2 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2
Inspection: x2
Cross: U' R' F' L U' F2
First Pair: U L' U2 L U L' U' L
Second Pair: R U' R2 U R
Third Pair: y' F U F' U' R' U' R
Fourth Pair: y' U' R U' R'
OLL: Skip!!
PLL: U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R 
AUF: x' U'


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 5, 2021)

Did some yellow cross solves, and I am confidently sub-15 on yellow cross. Recognition still sucks though and I'm not using lookahead when solving on yellow cross for a while.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 6, 2021)

SUB 12 AO100!!!


Spoiler: Avg 100



Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-06
avg of 100: 11.98

Time List:
1. 13.45 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 D L2 R' D' F2 D' U' B R 
2. 12.96 R B2 L F U' L2 U' D L' F D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 
3. 11.54 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B2 F L2 B2 D2 L D' R' B 
4. 12.90 F' L' F2 R' D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 D B R2 D B2 L' U' 
5. 12.65 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L' B D' F B2 R2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L U2 
6. 13.09 F R' U2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' D' U2 F' D' L' D' L 
7. 12.52 F L2 U' L F' D' B' L F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' R' 
8. 11.70 R' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D R2 D U2 L2 R' D2 F D' B L U2 R' U' 
9. 13.67 L' B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D' L D R U' L F2 
10. 12.30 F' U R2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 D' B' F' R' B' D2 F 
11. (15.06) B' R U B D R2 F L' U2 D2 B' U2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F R' 
12. 12.96 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 B' L' R F2 U2 R' B U R' 
13. 13.16 B F2 U2 L D2 R U2 L F2 U2 L F2 R U B D2 F2 U F' R' F2 
14. 12.22 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 R' F' D2 B' R' U' L' B' R 
15. 12.94 D' F2 R B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D F' U2 F' D' U' B' U 
16. 12.98 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' U' F' U2 F U2 L' B R B' U R' 
17. 13.22 D F' R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 L' F D' L2 B2 L' U F' 
18. (14.00) R B U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' R' B D' F L R2 U 
19. 11.93 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U' L' B F D' R U R2 U 
20. 10.91 U2 D F' L' B U R' D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F D' 
21. 11.71 B2 U2 R' B R2 B R' D F B2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L 
22. 13.57 L' B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F' R' B' L2 U' R B2 F2 
23. 12.70 D' F2 R U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B U R' D' L' R B' L 
24. 11.86 U R L2 B' L2 F D2 F D2 L2 D2 F R2 U' F' U R' D L D' U' 
25. 11.12 U' R' B2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 R' B2 D F' D2 L' U' L' U2 B 
26. 13.04 U L' F' U2 F U2 R2 B' F R2 B D2 U2 L' D' B F R B2 D2 
27. 11.21 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 R2 U L2 U2 B' R' B F L D2 U2 B' D 
28. 12.32 U' R2 F L' U F B D L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 B' U2 
29. 11.92 F' B2 U2 R D2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R F2 B R' B L R' F' U F' 
30. 11.19 D2 F R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B L' B' R' U F' D2 L' 
31. 11.52 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 U' L' U B L U2 F' U R' B 
32. 12.68 D' B R B2 R B2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B D2 L' D B' L' F 
33. 13.03 L D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B L' R' D' R' U L F' D2 
34. 10.41 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 R D U2 R' D B' L' B2 U' 
35. (10.17) F' U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 F' D' L' D' F U' L B2 L2 R 
36. 10.88 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' F2 U' R F2 U' F2 U L' D2 B' L2 D' 
37. (9.87) U2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R D L2 B2 F' R D F' D R2 F' 
38. 10.94 L U2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' U' L' U' L2 F L R' 
39. 10.73+ L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B' L F' L2 D' B' D U2 R 
40. 12.25 F' U F2 R' D' B D L2 B U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 
41. 11.29 L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 U2 B' F U' R2 U' L' F2 D R F2 
42. 13.86 L2 F' U' R2 U' B L U2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F U 
43. 10.38 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 B U B D F D L' B R' F 
44. 12.41 D2 B L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 L' D F' D' R' D B 
45. (9.04) D L' B' R U' B D F' B' U2 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 
46. 11.60 L B2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D U2 B' F2 D' R' F 
47. 12.62 U2 R D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 B' L2 D L2 B2 D L D L2 
48. 11.77 F2 D R L' B L' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L' U' F 
49. 12.45 D' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 D L R2 U' F D B2 R 
50. 12.83 R' U2 F2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R B2 L2 R' D' F U F2 U' R2 U2 
51. 11.88 U D F2 U' B R U B2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 R' D' F2 
52. 11.79 L2 D L U' F' U F' L F2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 F 
53. 12.84 R F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D U2 R D2 U2 F' L2 D F L' D 
54. 12.48 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L' U B2 U' L2 R2 B' U2 B 
55. 10.43 D' L2 D2 U2 R B2 L D2 L U2 F2 L F D' B2 L' B' D' F' U2 L 
56. 13.51 L U' R' L2 D R2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B R' B F L2 R F 
57. 10.76 B2 R2 F2 B R U' B2 R F U2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L 
58. 11.08 L D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L' R2 B2 D2 B R2 U' F2 D F2 U' B' D 
59. (20.18) F U' B' R B2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F' U' L2 B2 D F2 U' 
60. 11.36 B D' R2 B U2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 F U B2 F' R D' L R2 
61. 10.80 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L' U2 L' B' L B2 U2 L' F L2 D' L 
62. 12.73 U B D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' R' D F' L' R2 
63. 11.30 L' B2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 R D2 U' R U' B 
64. 11.50 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 L B2 D2 R' F2 B' R D' R2 B2 F L D2 U' 
65. 12.32 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F' D F2 L2 D2 L U2 L' F 
66. 12.25 D' L F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B F D2 F' U2 L2 U' R' D2 U2 R' U2 R' 
67. 10.96 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L' R' F2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 
68. 12.18 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B U' L U R F R' B F2 
69. 11.79 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D U L2 B2 D' B R' D L2 U2 B2 U2 
70. 11.37 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 F L2 D2 F U2 F2 D' L D U R' D' L 
71. 11.50 L F' D2 F U2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D' F' L R B' D' U2 
72. 12.86 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 F2 L R2 B R2 B2 U R F2 D' B2 R2 
73. 12.90 D2 F B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 F' U2 F R' D' L' B' 
74. 11.80 L' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' F R2 B' R D U2 L2 F2 U2 
75. 11.71 U' R2 F' L2 D R2 U' F R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 D' 
76. (9.53) L' B2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 F' D R2 D B U2 B2 R2 
77. 12.01 B' D U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 R' F L2 D' B' F2 D' U2 
78. 12.41 F R2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 R F R U B2 D2 U 
79. 12.09 B2 U2 L F2 L D2 F2 B D2 U' F R D2 B D B' L 
80. 12.84 R' U' B' D F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L B R2 F' U B2 D 
81. 11.75 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B L U R2 B2 F' L2 F' D' 
82. (14.08) B2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B F R' U L R' B D' F' 
83. 10.70 R2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D2 R U' L B F' U' R F' L F 
84. 12.35 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U' B2 R U B L2 D2 F 
85. 11.67 R F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 D' U' B' U R2 U F U2 
86. 11.49 F' U' B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' D' L F' L2 F R2 D2 
87. (10.05) U2 R D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R D2 R F L' U 
88. 11.58 U' L F' B2 U L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R D' U' L B2 U2 B' 
89. 11.62 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 F R' U R2 B2 U R U' R2 F2 
90. 11.84 D R2 U B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 B U B L F2 U B D2 B U' 
91. 12.09 D2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U F U' F L B2 R B' R2 
92. 11.20 F' R U L' F2 U' D B' U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D' F' 
93. 11.81 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F L2 R2 F' U' B2 U' F R F2 U2 F2 L' 
94. (19.62) U2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' R' F L2 U' B L' B D' F' 
95. 11.24 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B D2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 
96. 11.87 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 F R' D' B D B L' D2 R' U 
97. 10.78 L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 D L B' L F R' D' F' L' R2 
98. 11.75 L2 U L' D2 F2 B U' R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R 
99. 11.25 B D' R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U' F' U F' U2 L' F' U2 L' R' 
100. 10.80 U' F2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 B U2 B2 U' R B D U2 L U2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 6, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> SUB 12 AO100!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Avg 100
> ...


nice!!


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 11, 2021)

I come with some terrible news.
My computer glitched and then I had to reboot everything, making my CStimer data gone.
I have lost the statistics of more than 5000 solves.
If any of you know how to retrieve the data, I would be very grateful, though I doubt that it is possible.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 11, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I come with some terrible news.
> My computer glitched and then I had to reboot everything, making my CStimer data gone.
> I have lost the statistics of more than 5000 solves.
> If any of you know how to retrieve the data, I would be very grateful, though I doubt that it is possible.


Did you save the times? I often save the times to my WCA account so that I can recover the data if lost


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks!
Actually I did once save my times on my computer, but those times were up to November, so the session average is a few seconds slower than my global average. Still better than nothing though.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 16, 2021)

PB Single!!!
8.15
D2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D U' F2 L' R F' R' B D' L
x2 y//inspection
L D L D L//cross
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R//first pair
R U R' U R U' R'//second pair
L' U L2 U' L'//third pair
U L' U' L U2 U L F' L' F//fourth pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'//OLL
Move count wasn't anything special but it was 2-gen F2L into a PLL Skip which was predicted by that easy OLL.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> PB Single!!!
> 8.15
> D2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D U' F2 L' R F' R' B D' L
> x2 y//inspection
> ...


honestly quite impressive, all my pb s are on crazy scrambles


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 22, 2021)

Ok so I've been grinding a lot of 2 by 2 and I found one case that is annoying me a lot. Does anyone know a better alg for this CLL and its mirror? I've been currently been using: (R U R' U') (R' F R F') (R U R' U) (R U2 R') and it is super slow


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 22, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Ok so I've been grinding a lot of 2 by 2 and I found one case that is annoying me a lot. Does anyone know a better alg for this CLL and its mirror? I've been currently been using: (R U R' U') (R' F R F') (R U R' U) (R U2 R') and it is super slowView attachment 15212


R U2 R' F R U2 R' U R U' R' F
edit: alg for antisune counterpart R' F2 R F' R' F2 R U' R' F R F' which is just the mirror of the first alg written differently


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 22, 2021)

So I was practicing 2 by 2 and got this insane scramble. R' F U' F U R' F2 R' U2. If I knew how to do EG-1, this could have been such a good time. I feel so bad now.


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 6, 2021)

Today I did an average for the speedsolving comp and got a PITIFUL average 
12.77, 15.42, 12.81, 14.97, 13.35 
No solves were sub 12. My hands were cold and I was using the valk power which is really unstable


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 17, 2021)

Been grinding 4 by 4 after a while and I instantly got a sub 1:20 average, so I'm not too rusty
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-17
avg of 5: 1:18.62

Time List:
1. (1:34.21) U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' L2 U L Fw F R2 L Uw D' B' U L' F' L' Uw R' Rw U2 Uw2 Fw2 B' F U' L' B2 Rw' F R2 D B' L U2 B' U Uw F'
2. (1:14.99) U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L B2 D R2 F' U2 R D2 R' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' L' B' R F2 L2 Fw2 L' Uw U' B' Uw2 U Fw' R U2 Rw' L Fw' R' L'
3. 1:17.68 F2 U' L' F2 B L B2 L B U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 U' R D' F' L2 D' Fw' U' Rw L2 Fw' L' U R2 Fw
4. 1:18.98 F' L2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 F D' R2 B F2 R' D R' D Rw2 B Rw2 L2 Fw2 D B F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw B2 D' B R2 B' Fw' Uw' B' R2 Uw L' F'
5. 1:19.21 R F B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 L' R' F2 R' D' L2 R' U' L' B D F' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 D2 F' Uw2 F2 D' B L2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 L F' D2 Fw' L' U Rw' Uw2 B
Right after that I got a pb of 1:09.21!!


----------



## the dnf master (May 4, 2021)

So I've been practicing 3 by 3, and I realized that I tend to lock up a lot, even during f2l and that is because I saw that I have been turning really inaccurately, so any tips on how to improve turning accuracy would be appreciated


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> So I've been practicing 3 by 3, and I realized that I tend to lock up a lot, even during f2l and that is because I saw that I have been turning really inaccurately, so any tips on how to improve turning accuracy would be appreciated


Just try not timing yourself, and turning slowly at first.


----------



## the dnf master (May 14, 2021)

New OH PB Single!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-14
single: 19.77

Time List:
1. 19.77 D' F' D' F2 B R B2 L2 D B L2 U2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B2


----------



## the dnf master (May 18, 2021)

Sub 1!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-18
single: 0.93

Time List:
1. 0.93 R2 F' R U' F' R2 U' F U'
Super easy cancellation on white


----------



## the dnf master (May 19, 2021)

I got another sub 1! on 4x4
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-19
single: 58.46

Time List:
1. 58.46 R2 U2 F L2 D' L' B F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' D' Rw2 F U' Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 B' D2 B2 L2 U' R' Uw2 B' D2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw D' B'


----------



## the dnf master (May 20, 2021)

Sub 11 3x3 Ao50, 10.95
On my way to becoming Sub 10, though I will put it off until later, since I am practicing a lot of 4 by 4 lately and got 51.08 pb single


Spoiler: Average



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-20
avg of 50: 10.95

Time List:
1. 13.30 D' F L2 D' L2 D' F' R' F R2 D L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U
2. 9.58 F' U R U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 D R' D L B' F' U'
3. 11.45 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B D2 U F' R' B2 U' R' F'
4. 11.80 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 U L' D2 L F2 R F' L D2 U2
5. 10.02 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 F R' U' L' R' D L2 U' B D'
6. 9.52 L' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F2 B' D2 U F D U' L' B' F2
7. 12.27 D B' L D' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D B2 R' F' L
8. 10.26 D' R2 F U' F B' L D F L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 L
9. 10.97 L R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F U2 L R2 F R2
10. (16.08) D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F L F R' B2 D F' U2 R B2
11. 11.14 U D L B' D' R' D' R F2 R F2 B2 L F2 L B2 R D2 R F' L
12. 10.53 L U2 R L2 F B' D R B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 R'
13. 12.10 B' R B2 L2 D2 R' U' L B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 L2 D2 L2
14. 11.69 F2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 D' R' B' R U' L' D' F2 L
15. 10.67 U R B' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D R' F' R D R U2 R'
16. 10.60 R L2 U' R2 D B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 F' U' B' U' F' L U' B
17. 10.25 U' R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L U R' F L2 D R' U F
18. (13.57) B' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L D2 R' F D U' L F2
19. 11.55 F2 D R2 L2 U2 L' U B2 U L2 B U2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 B D2 F
20. 11.33 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F' L' R B2 L2 B' D L' F2 U2
21. 10.89 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 D' B2 D B' L' B2 R F L R F U'
22. 10.57 D' L2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' R2 L B R B' F' D R U2 R F2
23. 10.91 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B R U2 F R U L F2 R' U'
24. 10.87 U B2 R2 F2 U B' D2 F' D' R' L U2 L F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2
25. 11.89 U' R' B2 D' F U L' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L B'
26. 11.03 L' U D2 L' D F2 D2 R D U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 F2
27. 9.78 U2 D B R2 U L F L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U R2 D R B2
28. 11.44 L2 B2 R' F2 U F2 B D' L D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' L2
29. 10.51 D2 L' D' L2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' R F' L' R' U B'
30. 10.92 F R' F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D F2 D' R F L U R2 D F
31. 11.81 R F' R2 F L2 B' F2 L2 F U B2 U L' R2 B L2 B'
32. 11.19 L2 D' R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R D F' L' R' D2 U F R
33. 11.76 D' R' L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B L D R' D B' F'
34. (13.57) L U B2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R F L' U2 R' B2 R
35. 11.95 B' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 R' U L2 D' F' L' D R' B'
36. 11.67 U2 R' F R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' B D' U L R2 B'
37. 10.26 B2 D L U' B2 R U' B L2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2
38. 11.43 U B U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 R2 L F D' R U' B2 L2
39. 9.51 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B' R B' R F R' D' B2
40. 10.40 R' U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' R' F' D F2 L R D' B'
41. (8.86) F L' D2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' L B' R' D2 U' F L
42. 9.98 B' L F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' D2 U' B' F2 U B
43. 10.54 U B2 R U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' R D' R' B2 D2 R' F' R D'
44. 10.33 L2 B' R D F' D F2 D' L' B2 R F2 R2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B2
45. 10.03 L' U R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F' L B2 U2 B' L D2 F
46. 10.63 U D2 F R2 U2 B D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 F U' F' U2 B D'
47. 11.27 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B' D' F2 R' U B2 F L R2
48. (8.49) U2 B D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R U F' R' D2 L U2
49. 11.02 D' R B L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B U2 D' F R B' U2 R' U'
50. (9.41) R2 L B D2 L2 B' U' F' L' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B'


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

Sub 20 OH mo3!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-06-08
mean of 3: 18.99

Time List:
1. 20.02 L D2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U' L U2 B' L2 F' L' B2 
2. 17.37 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 U B' D F' D B L2 R B' L2 
3. 19.58 R' L U L2 F B U' R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B L'
Sub 20 seems doable now, though it might still take a while. I probably will start learning the optimal OH OLL and PLL algs to reduce a bunch of F moves during last layer.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Sub 20 OH mo3!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-06-08
> mean of 3: 18.99
> 
> ...


Yikes, CFOP OH. Please, no. Pretty good times though


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Yikes, CFOP OH. Please, no. Pretty good times though


tbh from that post, you wouldn't be able to tell if I used CFOP or ZZ


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> tbh from that post, you wouldn't be able to tell if I used CFOP or ZZ





the dnf master said:


> OH OLL


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

u still use OCLLs in ZZ which are technically still part of OLL


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

but ye i do use CFOP


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> u still use OCLLs in ZZ which are technically still part of OLL


Yeah but there's no need to "optimize" OCLL because all of the algs are already great for OH


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

well the U, L, and T cases don't have great standard algs for OH
but whatever, it doesn't matter


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> well the U, L, and T cases don't have great standard algs for OH
> but whatever, it doesn't matter


There's nothing wrong with the standard algs for OH.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

but it can be optimized to be 2-gen


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> but it can be optimized to be 2-gen


Worse movecount, not worth it.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

More moves is worth saving a bunch a z rotations to do D or L moves


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> More moves is worth saving a bunch a z rotations to do D or L moves


D and L moves? Z rotations? What alg are you talking about??


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

well for D moves you regrip but for L moves you do z rotations


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> well for D moves you regrip but for L moves you do z rotations


The standard alg has neither D or L moves??


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

U: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
L: x R' U R D' R' U' R D
T: r U R' U' L' U R U'
All of them have either L or D moves


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> U: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
> L: x R' U R D' R' U' R D
> T: r U R' U' L' U R U'
> All of them have either L or D moves


Ok, the U alg has D moves but they're quite easy to execute OH.
That L alg is just bad. Just use the inverse of T.
T doesn't have any L or D moves. Rw is executed the same way as R. No need to do z rotations


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

Inverse of T is even worse, because of the F moves, so the best for OH is R' U2 R U (R' U' R U)2 R' U R, for T, if you don't do the Rw as L', you will have to do F moves, which is worse and for U, it is simply better to do the 2-gen alg for OH


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Inverse of T is even worse, because of the F moves, so the best for OH is R' U2 R U (R' U' R U)2 R' U R, for T, if you don't do the Rw as L', you will have to do F moves, which is worse and for U, it is simply better to do the 2-gen alg for OH


R' U2 R U (R' U' R U)2 R' U R is 15 moves, almost double the movecount. Awful
F moves are no problem for OH. git gud


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

F moves are a problem, it hinders TPS, where with R and U moves, you can turn so much faster which easily makes up for the high move count.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> F moves are a problem, it hinders TPS


Only if you suck at F moves. If that's the case then you just need to practice.


> where with R and U moves, you can turn so much faster which easily makes up for the high move count.


"Easily" makes up for DOUBLE the movecount? Absolutely not.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 9, 2021)

Well I guess if you know both them, you should just use those algs for COLL to force a 2-gen PLL.

EDIT: School finished like an hour ago, so I can practice even more, and hopefully go to a comp this summer


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 10, 2021)

FMC PB!!
Scramble: R' U' F B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 U F2 U B2 R2 B L' B R2 F L2 R D2 B D R' U' F
Solution: L’ B2 L F’ U B’ L’ D’ L R U’ L’ U R’ U’ D B L B’ U B2 U’ B’ U2 B L2 F R2 U' L' D2, 31 Moves


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 13, 2021)

3x3 PB Single
Finally Sub 8
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-06-12
single: 7.64

Time List:
1. 7.64 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 D L R' D F' L' R2 D' U L' B2
Cross was super easy and first pairs were also rlly easy to plan in inspection. Also it was fullstep, which makes me feel me feel better about the solve


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 17, 2021)

Made my first yt vid, it's just a better alg for WV 1 that is rotationless even though the edge is misoriented. You can see it here
hope it helped


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 18, 2021)

I switched my OLL 34 alg from R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' to f R f' U' r' U' R U M'.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 25, 2021)

Started to practice 5x5. I average around 3:45(I know I suck). Any tips for getting into it?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Started to practice 5x5. I average around 3:45(I know I suck). Any tips for getting into it?


Practice a lot. Also, don't be like me who wasted time constantly switching methods (started with yau, switched to redux, then yau, redux, yau, and ultimately settled on hoya). Choose one of the three methods then stick to it. I would suggest you use yau because it's easiest to improve with, but you should try all 3.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Practice a lot. Also, don't be like me who wasted time constantly switching methods (started with yau, switched to redux, then yau, redux, yau, and ultimately settled on hoya). Choose one of the three methods then stick to it. I would suggest you use yau because it's easiest to improve with, but you should try all 3.


Thanks. I've started out with Reduction, but I'll look into other methods.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 26, 2021)

getting frustrated with 3x3, my solves aren't going anywhere, which is why I've started to grind other events, but I rlly want to get sub 10 but even with lots of deliberate practice and grinding, I'm not improving, which is sad.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 26, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> getting frustrated with 3x3, my solves aren't going anywhere, which is why I've started to grind other events, but I rlly want to get sub 10 but even with lots of deliberate practice and grinding, I'm not improving, which is sad.


Sounds like you simply don't enjoy 3x3. Maybe try a new method? I found that I had a lot more motivation for 3x3 once I switched off from CFOP.

edit: You can always switch back to CFOP later, you won't be any slower than you originally were


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 28, 2021)

Did some ZZ solves to see if it was actually that good. Block building is a nightmare. My only experience of doing block-building is from FMC, and there is no time pressure there.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 28, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Did some ZZ solves to see if it was actually that good. Block building is a nightmare. My only experience of doing block-building is from FMC, and there is no time pressure there.


Try EOcross. That's what most ZZ users use nowadays.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Try EOcross. That's what most ZZ users use nowadays.



Yeah, agreed it’s much better. Even I find it’s better for OH cause I’m terrible at using inspection time well (but I’m trying to change that with ZZ)


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 29, 2021)

2 more olls left to learn, 18 and 19


----------



## LBr (Jun 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Practice a lot. Also, don't be like me who wasted time constantly switching methods (started with yau, switched to redux, then yau, redux, yau, and ultimately settled on hoya). Choose one of the three methods then stick to it. I would suggest you use yau because it's easiest to improve with, but you should try all 3.


i've always thought of hoya as being more redux than yau, but more yau than redux


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 30, 2021)

Did a few skewb solves after 6 months of not touching the puzzle and my first solve was 4 seconds(I average 12). Scramble was literally two moves into a U perm, but my little magic locked up a lot during the solve.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 30, 2021)

sub 3 ao50 on 2x2!!


Spoiler: Average



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-06-30
avg of 50: 2.90

Time List:
1. 3.54 F U R U R2 F R' F R' 
2. 3.71 R2 F R2 U2 F U' F U2 F R' 
3. 2.99 U2 R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' 
4. 2.93 F' R U' R F2 R2 F2 U' F2 
5. 2.76 U R' U' R F2 R F2 U' F' 
6. 2.32 F2 U F U R' F2 R2 U' F' 
7. 3.13 F' R' F U R U2 F' U F2 
8. 2.46 R F' R2 U R U2 F U' F2 
9. 3.45 F R F' U F' R U F' U 
10. 3.19 R U' R2 U R2 F U2 R2 F2 
11. 2.20 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U F R' 
12. 2.81 F' R' U F U2 R' U' R' F2 
13. 2.92 R U R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R 
14. 2.78 F R F U2 F2 R' U' F U' 
15. 3.89 F R U' R' F' R F' R U2 
16. (1.95) F2 U R F' U R2 F' R' U R' 
17. 2.22 F' R2 F R' F' U' R2 F' R' 
18. 2.23 F2 R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R F2 U' 
19. 3.36 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' F' R F' 
20. (5.00) F' R2 F' R F U2 R2 U' F' R' 
21. 2.60 U F' U' R2 F U F U' F' R2 
22. 2.87 F U F' R' U2 R2 F U2 R' 
23. 3.29 R' F' U F' R2 F' U R2 F2 
24. 2.42 F2 U' R F2 R' U2 R' U F' 
25. 2.56 F2 R' F R U' F R' U2 F 
26. 2.51 U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F R2 U' 
27. 2.08 F2 U' F2 U' R' U R' F2 R' F' 
28. 3.68 U R' U2 R U R U' F' R 
29. 3.55 F U' R' F U' R F' R U2 
30. 2.28 R2 F' U2 R' F R F R2 U' 
31. 2.24 R F U R F2 R U' R U 
32. 3.27 R2 F' R2 F U' R U' F' U2 
33. (1.47) F' U' F R' F R2 U R' U' 
34. 3.80 U F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U R 
35. 2.43 F' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U F' 
36. 3.31 U R' U2 F R' U R U2 F2 
37. (2.04) F R' U' F U F R U2 R U2 
38. (4.70) U' F R' F' U R' U2 R' F' 
39. 2.35 U' F' U' F2 R U' R2 U F2 
40. 3.10 R' U F2 R' F' U R2 F2 U2 
41. 3.57 U2 F' U' F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U2 
42. 3.31 F' U R' F2 U' R2 U F R 
43. 2.64 U2 F R' F2 U R2 U F R2 
44. 2.60 F R' F U2 R2 U' R U' F2 
45. 2.91 R2 U' F2 U' R' F R2 U2 F U' 
46. 2.14 F' R U' R U R' F R U 
47. 2.93 U' F2 U' F' U' R F' U R2 
48. 2.96 R F' R U' R U' F R' F' 
49. (4.12) R' U' F' R2 U F' R2 U F U2 
50. 3.17 F' U2 R2 U F R2 F U2 F2


Im gonna start learning EG-1 soon


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 1, 2021)

I reached 3x3 stage at 33 seconds on 4x4 and then messed up f2l and got double parity. Gave me a 54, which is still good, but I easily could have gotten a sub 50 single.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 2, 2021)

I got a 5by5 PB Single of 3:05.53
I'm currently learning how to optimally do L2C. I currently a really inefficient way of solving the edges, and then the corners one at a time by putting an unsolved directly another one and doing sune but with double layered r moves


----------



## LBr (Jul 2, 2021)

I watched a j perm about 5x5 tips that is three yrs old. Two useful shapes are : Small Lightning bolt and t shape, which can be used to make blocks. Also knowing about 4x4 and being better at that gives you a headstart. I only started 5x5 about 6 weeks ago but now I average 2 mins


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 2, 2021)

Yeah I use his tips vid as well. I also probably need a new cube since my current is super slow and has bad reverse corner-cutting. I'm considering the MS 5by5


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Yeah I use his tips vid as well. I also probably need a new cube since my current is super slow and has bad reverse corner-cutting. I'm considering the MS 5by5


Get the MGC. Please trust me. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 3, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Get the MGC. Please trust me. It's worth every penny.



And more


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 7, 2021)

I switched my Na perm from that four move setup into jb perm to R F U’ R’ U R U F’ R2 F’ R U R U’ R’ F. It's regripless and is around 0.5 second faster.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 7, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I switched my Na perm from that four move setup into jb perm to R F U’ R’ U R U F’ R2 F’ R U R U’ R’ F. It's regripless and is around 0.5 second faster.



Yay!! Less people doing unnecessary moves...


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 8, 2021)

I did my first ao5 on a bluetooth timer(cubeast). I got a 10.64, which was pretty good.
Here is the link to my best solve, which was 9.03.
In one solve, my cube popped during an A perm, so that was sad


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 12, 2021)

I just learned how to solve a megaminx and I did a timed solve
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-12
single: 4:33.65

Time List:
1. 4:33.65 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
btw I hand scrambled since I don't know megaminx notation,
I know it was pretty slow, but megaminx is actually pretty fun
I'm starting to try new events and get better at more events rather than just grinding 3x3


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

4x4 PB Single!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-12
single: 48.40

Time List:
1. 48.40 D' B R2 U' D' F U2 L B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B U2 B2 U2 L Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 F2 U' F' Uw2 Fw2 F L2 D' B Rw F Rw' L' B R Fw Rw D' Fw' U' Fw'
I even got double parity, but I just executed everything super smoothly, and got sub 50 single.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

Current goals
2x2: sub 3 global
3x3 sub 10 global, and learn full COLL except for sune and antisune
4x4 Sub 50 global
5x5: sub 2 global
6x6: get a 6x6
pyra: sub 8 global
skewb: sub 8 global, but idc
clock: get a clock
megaminx: sub 2:30 global
squan: sub 15 global
3x3 OH: sub 20 global
3x3 BLD: learn how to do it
3x3 FMC: sub 30 global, once I start practicing it again

I'll be editing this post if/when I reach these goals, and I'll create new ones. Hopefully, I can reach at least a few of these before summer break ends, because then I won't have as much time to practice.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that most of the colls aren't worth it, at least that's what I've heard from ZZ solvers.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 13, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> I'm pretty sure that most of the colls aren't worth it, at least that's what I've heard from ZZ solvers.


Can confirm.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

OK, well I know the H, Pi, and L cases, as well as a few simple ones from T and U. Is that all that's worth it to learn?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 13, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> OK, well I know the H, Pi, and L cases, as well as a few simple ones from T and U. Is that all that's worth it to learn?


None of Pi / H is worth using imo. I think around half of TUL is worth it. It's mostly subjective, though.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so I plan to learn the COLLs for the rest of the cases but only for the ones that the standard alg gives a diagonal corner swap since those are really bad But that is around 2 algs, so it should be rlly easy.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 15, 2021)

Lol i just got a meqaminx PB by almost 40 seconds!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-15
single: 2:36.71

Time List:
1. 2:36.71 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
I've started to try and lookahead during f2l and s2l, and while i'm still pretty bad it has gotten quite a bit faster. Also, practicing mega might make me even better at 5x5


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 15, 2021)

6.53 3x3 PB Single!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-15
single: 6.53

Time List:
1. 6.53 B F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U F2 U2 R U' R U' F U2 R' F'
Scramble is legit a two move cross into a 3 mover. I planned first 2 pairs in inspection. I got a G perm tho, but still really happy with this single.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 17, 2021)

I have a new main!
Basically I wanted to make my Dayan tengyun M better, so I tightened it and swapped the springs to stronger ones, which slowed down the cube a bit and it barely pops anymore. Since it is slower, the weak magnets become less of a problem so now I can spam tps peacefully(most of the time) without locking up much.
So it's my new main. Still wish that the magnets were a little stronger, but it's at least at an acceptable strength.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 19, 2021)

I actually just got another 3x3 PB Single!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-19
single: 5.48

Time List:
1. 5.48 R F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L U F2 D' L U B2 R'
It's only 4 days since the 6 second solve
31 HTM
x2//inspection
F' D R' D R2//xcross
U' L U2 L'//pair
U' D R U' R' D'//pair
y' U R U R'//pair
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'//OLLCP/1LLL
U2//AUF
Really happy with this solve
Also, unfortunately, I uploaded a video reconstructing my previous PB a day ago, so it's already outdated lol.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I actually just got another 3x3 PB Single!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-19
> single: 5.48
> 
> ...


What is that scramble?! It's good for pretty much any method.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What is that scramble?! It's good for pretty much any method.


ikr, it literally has two squares done and an extra pair, and a super easy xcross,


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I actually just got another 3x3 PB Single!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-19
> single: 5.48
> 
> ...


Wow really lucky scramble. Nice time too!


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 23, 2021)

Sub 1 on virtual!

I still don't know the keyboard controls fully, so I just use a snapshot of the key map and leave it on my screen while solving, so I can look. I think once I memorize, I can easily get sub 20, or even sub 15(correct me if I'm too ambitious).

EDIT: I practiced a bit more and am globally sub 1, with a 32.97 single, sub 50 mo3 and ao5, and sub 1 ao12, almost sub 50.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 23, 2021)

After 9-10 months, I finally learned full OLL
I should have been done way before, but instant gratification monkey stopped me.
At least I finished!


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 31, 2021)

Now that I finished OLL, I want to learn something else. I'm not going to learn more algs, but I will try to consistently do cross + 1 in inspection. Currently I just plan the cross. My strategy is to first use the predict it using the easy cross function, and work my way to predicting first pair in normal crosses.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 1, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Now that I finished OLL, I want to learn something else. I'm not going to learn more algs, but I will try to consistently do cross + 1 in inspection. Currently I just plan the cross. My strategy is to first use the predict it using the easy cross function, and work my way to predicting first pair in normal crosses.


That’s a really good way to get into it. Cross+1 in inspection does really help with the fluidity of the solve. It means you can lookahead into second pair as well, when you’re solving the first one.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 6, 2021)

I did a lot of 3x3 in the last few days and I got 13 sub tens, in just 2 days, which is frankly amazing, I normally only get 2-4 each day, but 13 in 2 days is ridiculous. Cross+1 is really helping, and I can predict the approximate location of the first pair most of the time, and on easy crosses I can confidently plan it in inspection.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 11, 2021)

just realized ive been doing 4x4 cross edges all wrong. Apparently it is better to it on M instead of on E, so im gonna switch to that. Hopefully it makes me faster because considering my 3x3 average im garbage at 4x4, and not improving


----------



## Waffles (Aug 11, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> just realized ive been doing 4x4 cross edges all wrong. Apparently it is better to it on M instead of on E, so im gonna switch to that. Hopefully it makes me faster because considering my 3x3 average im garbage at 4x4, and not improving


Never realised that! I guess you can start with centres on R/L and then rotate after finishing L4C, then do the other edges on M. I might try to start implementing that into solves, because it should take a while to get used to and improve with.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 11, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Never realised that! I guess you can start with centres on R/L and then rotate after finishing L4C, then do the other edges on M. I might try to start implementing that into solves, because it should take a while to get used to and improve with.


I'm only planning to do first three cross edges on M, rest of them I will do on E because I think the ergonomics are better that way since it is mostly RUuF turn and on M, it would be weirder.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 13, 2021)

I got the MGC 5 yesterday and smashed all of my PBs
Single: 2:22.40 → 1:56.04
Mo3: 2:30.xx → 2;04.29
Ao5: 2;33.38 → 2:07.28
Ao12: 2:44.64 → 2:13.58


----------



## Waffles (Aug 14, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I got the MGC 5 yesterday and smashed all of my PBs


If the MGC 5 was a 3x3 I would honestly main it. It’s the only reason I practise 5x5 so much.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 14, 2021)

Waffles said:


> If the MGC 5 was a 3x3 I would honestly main it. It’s the only reason I practise 5x5 so much.


yeah ever since i got it im practically in love with the event and dropped my times by over 30 seconds


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

nice.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 16, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-16
mean of 3: 1:48.05

Time List:
1. 1:47.14 L Lw2 R2 Bw' R' B2 U2 R2 Bw' Dw Rw2 R' F' Rw U' Fw' Dw' Bw' Uw' Lw2 U' Rw2 U Lw Rw2 L2 Fw D' U' Fw2 B2 Lw Uw B' Rw R Lw B' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw Bw Uw Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' F' B2 Rw U' Rw' U
2. 1:45.66 Fw' U' B U F Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 B Uw' B' Dw Uw' F' Dw' R2 Rw L Lw2 Dw D' Fw B' D2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw' D2 B D2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 L U' Uw2 D2 B F L' D2 Fw2 Dw' B2 Rw' U2 F2 L' Fw' Rw' L Bw B' D Rw' L'
3. 1:51.34 Lw2 R Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Uw R2 Rw' Fw Rw' D' U' B Rw2 B' Rw' D' Bw2 B' Lw D2 R L2 Dw' U2 L' R' D' Fw' Lw2 Rw' D' Dw U' Uw2 Lw' U' Bw Fw' U2 Dw Bw' Dw' Uw2 D' Lw2 U' Lw' L2 Uw Dw F Dw U' D R Uw2 R2 Uw

PB Mean, for 5x5. All solves done with hoya. I'm probably going to switch to it from redux since lookahead is way easier, and ergonomics are better than yau.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 18, 2021)

Alright school is finally starting so I'll have less time to cube, but it's still exciting since things will be mostly on campus from now on. I'm also focusing on other things like exams out of school and joining those. Definitely will still cube though, just not as frequently and not putting as much time into it.


----------



## LBr (Aug 18, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Now that I finished OLL, I want to learn something else. I'm not going to learn more algs, but I will try to consistently do cross + 1 in inspection. Currently I just plan the cross. My strategy is to first use the predict it using the easy cross function, and work my way to predicting first pair in normal crosses.


one cuber who knows that grinding algs isn't going to get you faster


----------



## LBr (Aug 18, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-16
> mean of 3: 1:48.05
> 
> Time List:
> ...


good improvement too


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 29, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-28
avg of 12: 14.13

Time List:
1. 12.92 B' L' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F D2 L D' F2 R2 D2 R' 
2. 14.25 R D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R F' L' 
3. 14.05 B' U' L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U' F' U2 L R' B2 F U L2 D 
4. 16.51 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B D2 U L' R' B2 D R2 U 
5. 14.88 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' L' B L' D2 L' D2 U2 R' D 
6. 13.23 L B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F2 B' D2 B2 R' U' R' D U F' 
7. 13.43 B L D L2 F R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L' U L' B R B U' 
8. 15.90 D' B D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F2 R U' F' L B' D2 B2 U R 
9. 12.14 F U2 D' L B2 D F D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U R' F2 
10. (12.04) U' L B2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L F R' U' R F2 U' B' U 
11. 13.99 D F' U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U' B D' U L' B2 F' 
12. (18.79) D2 R2 L2 B' R L D B' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R D2

Did an ao12 on ZZ. I meant to do more, but when I try to do ZZ, inspection for EO makes my head hurt lol


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 29, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> when I try to do ZZ, inspection for EO makes my head hurt lol


Happens to everyone. Keep practicing and it will become second nature!
Also I suggest being x2y neutral if you aren't already. Or join the CN gang (warning: pain)


----------



## the dnf master (Oct 2, 2021)

there is a comp in Carmichael, CA. 2 hours from where I live, but it's on a Saturday and I'm going. Registration starts in 2 days and I'm really excited(first comp)




__





SacCubing X 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> there is a comp in Carmichael, CA. 2 hours from where I live, but it's on a Saturday and I'm going. Registration starts in 2 days and I'm really excited(first comp)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it big? (Competitor wise)


----------



## the dnf master (Oct 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Is it big? (Competitor wise)


It has a competitor limit of 90 people.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-16
> mean of 3: 1:48.05
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Letss gooo, another person who uses Hoya! In all seriousness in my opinion it takes the awkwardness out of 5x5 that I have with Yau and Redux, but without being any worse.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> It has a competitor limit of 90 people.


Hmm. Then you have a good chance of winning!


----------



## the dnf master (Oct 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Hmm. Then you have a good chance of winning!


I doubt it, comp nerves will probably make my average worse and even if it didn't, I only average 11 seconds on 3x3. I'm also not extraordinarily fast at any other events the comp is hosting.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I doubt it, comp nerves will probably make my average worse and even if it didn't, I only average 11 seconds on 3x3. I'm also not extraordinarily fast at any other events the comp is hosting.


Well, good luck anyway! And also, make sure you interact with others. Very fun.


----------



## the dnf master (Oct 15, 2021)

oof im rusty
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-14
avg of 5: 1:11.01

Time List:
1. 1:11.65 R B U' F' U2 R' D U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' B Fw2 Uw2 L Uw2 R Uw2 U' D2 B2 R Uw2 F' Uw2 D Fw' F Uw2 D Rw' D' Fw F Uw2 Fw2 R 
2. 1:12.06 D2 F2 B' R B2 L2 U B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R' F L2 Rw2 U' B' L2 Uw2 U2 F Rw2 D F' Uw2 Rw Fw2 D' F2 D' B' R' Uw2 Fw Rw F2 B Uw2 
3. (56.57) B L2 B U F2 R D' L' D' F R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 B' D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U D L' U' D Rw2 B2 U L Fw U Rw2 U Rw2 U B2 Uw' F Rw' U Fw' D' 
4. (1:18.32) D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B D2 F' D2 F' U R D L' R2 D' R F2 D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 D' Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 R2 D' Fw' F U2 L F' D2 Uw Rw' F Rw' F' R D 
5. 1:09.33 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 L F R2 D L' U F2 U2 L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 Uw2 L' B Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U2 R' D Rw F' U' Fw' B Rw' Fw' L
used to be sub 1 minute on 4x4, but now im not even sub 1:10. looks like im gonna have to practice more.


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 14, 2021)

So the comp is over, was quite fun even though my solves were garbage
*3x3*: Started with an 11, which was pretty good, considering it's comp, but it went downhill very fast. Next two solves wre 13s, then a 14, and on the last solve, I got a +2, resulting in a 16, because of z perm. Overall it was a 13.88 ao5, and I feel worse than I did for the other events, because 3x3 was one where I think I actually had a shot at making round 2.
*2x2*: Very consistent, I started off with a 5, even though the scramble was very easy, 3 moves into Ortega PBL, but I locked up during the alg. Then I got a 3.97, which was basically normal, except for the fact that I had some hesitation before the CLL. Third solve was an absolute disaster, I forgot the CLL then did a completely random alg that broke my layer, had to fix it, and then did CLL., resulting in an 11. Fourth solve was basically the same as the second(same time as well). Fifth was a low 3, which had pretty good recognition and turn speed, helping my average a bit. It was still a 4.38, which should have been sub 4 had the first or third solve been better.
*4x4*: I knew I wouldn't get sub 1, but it was surprisingly close relative to what I expected. First and third solves were both just above a minute. Second solve was a disaster, cause I messed 3-2-3 and locked up during PLL parity. 4th solve was really smooth, a 53.60, even though I had OLL parity. For the final solve, most of it was just like the previous one, but I heavily locked up during PLL parity, and got a 59.75.
*Pyraminx*: An event I really didn't care much about, though that was the reason, I wasn't that nervous for that event. Started for with a 12, followed by two 9s, and a 16, so it isn't amazing by any means. However on the last solve, I got a 6.31, which totally surprised, I didn't I would get that sort of time in an event I know I am bad at(though 6.31 isn't that good generally, it was really good for my standards). 
*Square-1*: Was probably the event I did worst in. I started off with a 37, which I _thought_ would be one of the worse times in the average. Then I got a 27, which is pretty good. But the last three solves were terrible, I kept messing up cubeshape, and it was a complete mess. It was a 39 average, which is incredibly pathetic, though that is on me, because I haven't solved squan in a couple to be honest.


----------

